# How to manage uploading to YouTube?



## hat (Oct 6, 2015)

In this scenario, let's say we have PC "A", "B", and "C". PC C often uploads large videos to YouTube, but the upload has no rate limit, so PC C totally saturates the upload bandwidth. This makes the internet suck for A and B.

I suppose I could go into my router's settings and enable QoS to put PC C on low priority, so anything else that goes on simply gets more attention than the uploading PC, but I'd rather manually throttle the uploading to a certain speed on the PC and leave it at that. What are my options?


----------



## xvi (Oct 6, 2015)

NetLimiter perhaps?

Edit: Scratch that, doesn't do limiting in the free version. (It used to, but that was MANY years ago.) Maybe one of these alternatives?

Edit 2: Netbalancer looks nice.


			
				Free version limitations said:
			
		

> *Unregistered Version Limitations*
> The unregistered version is limited to a maximum of 3 process priorities/limits and 3 rules at a time. Since version 6.1 all other limits have been removed.
> For a full list of NetBalancer's features click on the link below:


----------

